# Doncaster show hotel



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thought this might help a few people who have long way to travel. Its 0.2 miles from the show. Search results :notworthy:


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Link has not worked! :censor:

Its 

Premier Inn ,Doncaster Central East ,Doncaster Leisure Park, Herton Way, Doncaster, 
South Yorkshire DN4 7NW


----------

